# I know you've thought about doing this before :P



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

The previous owner cracked the firebox pretty bad.  I figured I'd give this a shot. 

Yup, in the middle of the fireplace.









It's a 15" Hawthorne Audio Silver Iris co-ax. Yes, in the fireplace.









These mids are intended for open baffle use. What the hell, a little chimney behind them shouldn't hurt a thing. 









One last pic for good measure.


----------



## Rob Dobbs (Jan 12, 2011)

Take the wow factor up a notch and put a faux fire rig behind it. The one with flickering lamps, fan and reflective plastic like at Disneyland. Or a glow bulb but if little dolls start singing its a small world, RUN!


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

sooo how does it sound?


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

We were actually planning to put our amps, cd-player... and maybe a center speaker in our fireplace (but decided not to because we don't have any other heating system )


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Rob Dobbs said:


> Take the wow factor up a notch and put a faux fire rig behind it. The one with flickering lamps, fan and reflective plastic like at Disneyland. Or a glow bulb but if little dolls start singing its a small world, RUN!


Lol! Nice thinking about the faux fire rig. Gonna have to think about that one. 



m R g S r said:


> sooo how does it sound?


It sounds real good. Now I have matching Left, Right and Center channel. The dialog in movies is super clear and keeps up with the loudness of the left and right channels without much adjustment.



Candisa said:


> We were actually planning to put our amps, cd-player... and maybe a center speaker in our fireplace (but decided not to because we don't have any other heating system )


You definitely don't want to be caught with out some sort of heat when the cold rolls in. Luckily we have central heating an air conditioning so I was able to get away with this non-sense.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, we were actually planning to install an airconditioning system and use it for heating too, but seeing how much electricity we already used this winter using regular electric heaters, we concluded that even a more efficient airconditioning system would cost us quite a bit of money each winter, so we decided to burn some trees (sorry mother nature) each winter from now on...

A central heating system would be ridiculous in our little house and paying quite a bit of money to connect our house to the gas-distribution-network for just one heater and a furnace is too crazy, so burning wood for heating and using gas in bottles for the furnace is the best option for our house.

However, we can easily put subs in the ceiling of our living room since it is an old house with wooden beams only and no concrete between the wooden ceiling of the living room and the wooden floor of the attick 

Isabelle


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

You've got 11 months to mess with it, then you'll have to remove it so Santa can get in.


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

He's too fat to get through anyways:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Where is Randy K...?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Candisa said:


> Well, we were actually planning to install an airconditioning system and use it for heating too, but seeing how much electricity we already used this winter using regular electric heaters, we concluded that even a more efficient airconditioning system would cost us quite a bit of money each winter, so we decided to burn some trees (sorry mother nature) each winter from now on...
> 
> A central heating system would be ridiculous in our little house and paying quite a bit of money to connect our house to the gas-distribution-network for just one heater and a furnace is too crazy, so burning wood for heating and using gas in bottles for the furnace is the best option for our house.
> 
> ...


Yup, making the upgrade to central HVAC is pretty daunting. It's pretty cool to hear that in this day and age burning stuff is a much more viable option. 

Interesting notion on subs in the attic. I myself am pondering the move at an alternative to a large low tuned (LLT) sonotube style enclosure. I don't think I have the creative decorating skills to make one look good. 



TREETOP said:


> You've got 11 months to mess with it, then you'll have to remove it so Santa can get in.


Obviously he uses magic to get it. How do you think he make it in when Candisa is trying to keep her place warm Christmas eve.  



XC-C30 said:


> He's too fat to get through anyways:laugh:


Lol.



JOey Knapp said:


> Where is Randy K...?


??? I missed that one. I hate it when I'm outside the loop on an inside joke.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

onebadmonte said:


> Obviously he uses magic to get it. How do you think he make it in when Candisa is trying to keep her place warm Christmas eve.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Pretty cool. I would of went with an audiobahn 18" flame basket sub.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

chad said:


>


The way some of my threads have turned out I'll probably need one of those suits. 



BowDown said:


> Pretty cool. I would of went with an audiobahn 18" flame basket sub.


 As a center channel? I doubt it'll sound any good.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Here are some pics of the left/right channel speakers.

With these being open baffle speakers I went with the baffle-less approach









I made a high tech magnet mounting system for the driver involving some MDF, a wooden dowel, and a modified hose clamp.









Here we are up close and personal with the crossover network. These pieces were originally mounted on a piece of mahogany.









I was shooting for an industrial, don't touch, wow look.









The stand holds the driver by it's magnet. The magnet with logo we see here is the compression driver. The pole piece doubles as the initial horn for the compression driver. The dust cap is acoustically transparent.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

**** yes! NOW try to make it LFE, shove something BIG in there, it's the ULTIMATE IB sub install that does not fire backwards, but up. And has decent damping if it's brick all the way up.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

chad said:


> **** yes! NOW try to make it LFE, shove something BIG in there, it's the ULTIMATE IB sub install that does not fire backwards, but up. And has decent damping if it's brick all the way up.


Lol, I'm going to have to pass on that one.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Here are some pics of the evolution of my subs. 

I started off with some pre-fabbed enclosures. Not the right foot to start off with, but it seemed like the green thing to do. This is what I started off with, a pair of Jensen CS-315 floorstander's.








Out with the old, in with the new. 15" Ascendant Audio Avalanche goodness.








I had to modify the enclosure a bit to get the most out of the Avalanches. The cabs came in at a little over 3-1/2ft^3. I added a pair of 4" aeroports to round out the tune to 28Hz.








The finished product. Not to worry about the mids and highs, they are of the sealed back variety. 








It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

The Avalaches were great performers. What a better way to show my appreciation than to get rid of them, and let someone else finish them off. 

A little JBL GTi for HT duties.








A back side shot of two truly unique approaches to shake the world.








Yes, I am lazy.


----------

